# My questions answered about True Fit convertible car seat...



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I was reluctant to consider a car seat made by The First Years...a company who makes many baby and children's items, not a company who specializes in car seats like Britax. But then I found that while it does bear the name The First Years it looks like it's designed by Compass.

Here's what I read about Compass by the First Years from the Learing Curve website:

Quote:

"Compass by The First Years, based in Dayton, Ohio, was founded in 2003 by a group of fathers who had spent years in the corporate world developing child care products. Compass' first innovative booster seat, the B500, started shipping in January of 2004. This was the first foldable belt-positioning booster on the market, and its design was so praised by the industry that Compass by The First Years received a Juvenile Products Manufacturing Association (JPMA) Innovation Award 5 months after its release. Compass by The First Years has since become a leader in infant car seats, booster car seats and strollers"
From elitecarseats.com about the Compass Booster:

Quote:

The story behind Compass is pretty inspirational. After years and years of working in the super corporate world of child products, they were pretty disillusioned with the nature of the industry. So these dads (and car seat specialists) broke away from corporate America in
order to fulfill their own mission: to provide safe, high quality, innovative children's products and market them in an honest and straightforward way. Check out their well-designed and affordable Booster seat.
I called Learning Curve to ask a few questions about True Fit:

1. What are the dimensions?
27.5" high, 19" wide and 17" deep

2. Why doesn't the specifications for the True Fit list the rear facing guidelines?
This is because with the headrest attached, the seat may not fit in all vehicles. For rear facing pounds, it's 22lbs without the headrest and 35lbs with the headrest attached.

3. When is the new True Fit coming out w/ the rebound bar?
Late spring/early summer

4. What colors will be available in the newer version?
Cannot say until we get them in the warehouse as it could change

5. What chemicals are in the fabric? Bromine, Chlorine & Lead levels?
Cannot disclose that to the consumer
(As I understand it, Britax will disclose this info)

5. How many years is the seat good for? (Some companies differ)
7 years from date of manufacture

6. What are the major differences between the older True Fit (Model 630) and newer True Fit w/ rebound bar (Model 670)?
a) Addition of the rebound bar
b) Will have a 2 position FF recline and 2 position RF recline
c) Will have an angle indicator (vs the line in the window type). Also, future 630 models will have this also.

Just thought I'd share in case anyone else was wondering these...


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Got another question -

Is the ARB the only new feature in the new model? I'm leaning towards getting a TF for when the baby outgrows his bucket (he's 6 months old and 16 pounds right now) but if we wait for the new version we'll be cutting it close, if we even make it at all... Plus the old version is on sale at target.com...


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
Got another question -

Is the ARB the only new feature in the new model? I'm leaning towards getting a TF for when the baby outgrows his bucket (he's 6 months old and 16 pounds right now) but if we wait for the new version we'll be cutting it close, if we even make it at all... Plus the old version is on sale at target.com...

Forgot to ask that! Updated original thread


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

The new True Fit model will have the anti-rebound foot as well as a small level to help with installation rear facing. I believe the level has 2 areas for acceptable installation angles, one that would be more reclined for infants, and one that is a little less recline for older babies and toddlers. They will also have different colors for seat covers, but that's less important.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

FTR, these seats are made by Compass, who has been making car seats for years, and is sold under the "The First Years" name.


----------

